# Large union bindings on T.Rice Pro hp libtech, too much overhang?



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Try using 11 different herbs and spices, Colonel, and upload those photos again.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Used to own TRice Union bindings in L, on a 161.5 Trice Pro. The base plate had overhang on the toe edge but it didn't matter a whole lot. If the sizes are anything like mine you'll be OK. Since the board is C2 though if that center contact point lets go on boot out on ice yer fucked. Good news is that hardly ever happens.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a Darker Series I think the waist width is 255mm off the top of my head with L/XL unions and the toe piece one notch out so even more hang, about a 1/2 inch overhang in total, and size 11 boots. Its not really an issue as I'll boot out way before the binding would scrape, basically I need to be conscious of it it I'm going to lay down some super low carves in hard pack, if the snows soft enough I don't notice any boot out. So basically not ideal but also not an issue if you know the limits of your carves before boot out, or adjust for the conditions. Been riding like that for years. 

Btw you need more posts to post pics


----------

